# Cryptocoryne crispatula var.crispatula



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry for providing the ugly picture, but it’s the best one I got from my guppys' tank.
I presume it to be cryptocoryne crispatula var.crispatula.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Biker,

looks as C. retrospiralis to me. But I never grew C. crispatula var. crispatula.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Xema.
Sorry for my late response, the specie of C. retrospiralis has been identified to have different type of leaves from C. crispatula var. crispatula as well as their flowering structures.(see the Crypts page of http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html, , saying that many of the offerings in the shop of C. retropiralis actually refer to C. crispatula).
If the identification is correct, then C. retrospiralis should be more like an amplified C. crispatula var. tonkinensis.


----------

